# Woburn PD



## mctb22 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi guys, wondering if Woburn PD has any plans to hire soon and how many reserve officers are waiting to go permanent. Thanks for info.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I really think that you would do better by calling them directly.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Or call CMPSA (look em up on the internet) they have all the stats on every Dept. in Ma. Plus I think they're looking.


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

mctb22

I spoke to a woburn police officer a few weeks ago. According to her, there is about a 5 year waiting list to get on right now. She also mentioned that they might not be offering a civil service exam in the spring of 2011. However, this is not 100% certain. Her best advice was to apply at larger departments such as cambridge, boston, lowell, etc.


----------



## redemption05 (Nov 11, 2005)

Woburn just sent out cards to everyone on the layoff list. They are hiring 1 permanent officer.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> According to her, there is about a 5 year waiting list to get on right now.


That comment makes no sense. How can there be a five year waiting list, when the Civil Service list lasts only two years. Sounds like your source is grossly uninformed.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

263FPD said:


> That comment makes no sense. How can there be a five year waiting list, when the Civil Service list lasts only two years. Sounds like your source is grossly uninformed.


K.O.!!! Continue? 10....9....8...7.......


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

263FPD,

Just going by what she told me. Maybe she meant there have been candidates waiting for several years to get on.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I would hope she meant they have not hired in 5 years. I don't know much about Woburn PD so I can't comment either way. However the waiting list thing makes no sense.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Woburn have a reserve list. They appoint reserve officers first then appoint the reserve officers to full time when the position becomes available. This infor came from a Woburn officer that I know and a alderman. Hope this helps


----------

